# Help! my herd queen is sick- mucousy anal discharge and no appetite



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello- i am very worried about my favorite goat millie. This morning she was slow to come out of the barn and pen and would not get on the milking stand or eat her grain which she normally runs to do. I noticed she has a mucousy yellowish discharge coming out of her anus. After inspecting her sleeping pen i found regular poop balls that were all wet looking. Not diarhea. She isn't eating anything and now she's just laying down with her head against the wall. I've never seen anything like this- what do i do? She was completely fine last night when i put them to bed. Also she has a 5 week old kid.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

First take her temp, and check her eyelids to make sure they're a pink-red color. Is her rumen noisy and is she chewing cud? 

Start off with b complex and probios. If she's not drinking you'll need to drench her with electrolytes for hydration.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

puckles said:


> Hello- i am very worried about my favorite goat millie. This morning she was slow to come out of the barn and pen and would not get on the milking stand or eat her grain which she normally runs to do. I noticed she has a mucousy yellowish discharge coming out of her anus. After inspecting her sleeping pen i found regular poop balls that were all wet looking. Not diarhea. She isn't eating anything and now she's just laying down with her head against the wall. I've never seen anything like this- what do i do? She was completely fine last night when i put them to bed. Also she has a 5 week old kid.


 When was the last time she was wormed & with what, amounts?


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I just went to check on her and she was drinking water which is good. The skin around her eyelids is black so it is hard to tell but they did look pink inside. She was wormed a couple months ago with manna pro dewormer pellets and before that with ivomec pasr in a syringe- apple flavored. I don't have a thermometer to take her temp-i am relatively new to this. Her poop has changed to softer and more diarhea like but still lumpy and medium brown...


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

You can use a human thermometer..just insert into the anus and use it like you would for a human.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

That was supposed to be paste not pasr... As for b-complex and probios is that how i would ask for it at the vet supply and feed store? I think i have used probios before if that is also a paste in a syringe administered orally.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't even have a human thermometer. Just a candy one which looks like it would be inappropriate... Not a good shape for inserting


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay...if you're heading to the feed store and there's any drug/convenient store on your way, they sell the cheap disposable ones..I use that on mine and they're pretty accurate. Not trying to be pushy with the temp thing, just saying that if she does have a fever or a low temp, it might make a difference in diagnosing what she's got going on.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I will grab a couple- thanks for the tip. Now i need to narrow down what i should be getting at the feed store to help her before i make the drive into town...


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

What is normal goat body temp? Sorry for all the simple questions but we are moving soon and i already packed all my goat books!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I would get:
B complex 
Probios
Thermometer
Milk of magnesia or cd antitoxin
A broad spectrum wormer like valbazen or injectable ivermectin. Mucous lined poop can be a sign of parasites.

Temp should be 101-103 at the highest. Any higher is a fever, any lower means the rumen is shutting down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dark yellow can mean salmonella.
Normal temp is anywhere the 102 range.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

As for the wormers- i've heard valbazen is harsh. She is nursing a 5 week old kid. We also drink her excess milk. How long after giving her meds should we avoid the milk and what is safe for her kid?


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I am new to injections and don't have anyone to help me. Are there any wormers that are simpler to administer? Is the paste not strong enough?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Any wormer given is safe for kids nursing off dam. 
Valbazen is fine, just never on preg does.
Sorry I do not know the withdrawl time for humans.
Most of us use wormers orally.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

Just went to check again and she was chewing her cud and just now started nibbling on hay. I've got my list and am heading off to town- thanks everyone for all of your help! I may be over worrying but millie is my girl- i saved her from a ranch where she watched at least 10 other goats die due to a neglectful rancher. She was the lone survivor and has a special place in my heart. If you want to see pics of my herd go to my blog: gallopinggertie.tumblr.com . I will post updates on her condition! Thanks again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Withdrawal times http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmedications.pdf

Valbazen 120 hours
Ivermectin Orally 9 days
Ivermectin injected 50 days
Quest paste 56 days


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good advice..: )


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would get a fecal sample to the vet before you just deworm her.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

Update: she is eating and drinking and acting more normal but now has real diarhea. I gave her probios and kaolin pectin 4 (animal peptol bismol) but was unable to afford the valbazen which they only had in the large size. I got a bag of manna pro positive pellet dewormer as well. I passed on the b complex and cd antitoxin as they were injectable and i am alone all week and have never injected before. The thermometer i bought doesn't work so no luck there either. So there's my update. I'm going to go check on her again... Thanks again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your vet should be able to provide the necessary doses of valbazen. I wouldn't want to buy a huge amount either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its good she is eating and acting normal....no grain while she is runny...all the browse foods and hay she wants...daily probiotics 

what color is her runny poo? Dark brown to black can mean worm/cocci load...green tint is usually dietary..
if your vet can give you a valbazen dose she needs ( 1 cc per 10#) that will be much better then the pellets....its hard to get them to eat enough to do any good...


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going to take a fecal sample in to the vet in the morning. The color looks medium brown. I'll ask about the valbazen. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Any big weather changes? Pneumonia comes to mind. Id take her with just so the vet can listen to her lungs or if you have a stethoscope you can listen. Air doesnt conduct sound very well. So you shouldnt hear much at all when she breaths. I believe the lower you listen the less sound you should hear. But if you can hear her intake and exhale very well, that usually means there is liquid in the lungs as water conducts sound very well. I know it sounds kinda backwards but thats the science behind it.


----------



## puckles (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi again. So millie is back to acting like herself- laying down the law and being first to eat. Her poop is pretty much back to normal. I gave her and the other adult goats the dewormer pellets for good measure but her fecal exam came back clean. All seems ok here on the ranch. That is until another goat has another strange issue! Thanks everyone!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is back to normal :greengrin:


----------

